# Table saw outfeed table



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am looking for some ideas for a outfeed table for my Delta 36-979 table saw. What have you guys/gals put together for your contractor saws? The rear rail on the Delta T2, leaves me alot of options.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

you can get drop down hardware so that it folds out of the way when you are not using it. I prefer to make a cart on adjustable casters that doubles for storage and can be used as an assembly table. When not in use, it wheels away to get it out of your way.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Check out the one in my projects. I think it will work on a contractors saw. also take a look at Lee Jesberger's Ezee-feed out feed table.


----------



## BlueFlamme (Feb 23, 2008)

I have been loking for a similar outfeed table that drops down to keep my table saw mobile (from your workshop pics it looks like yours is mobile as well). One advantage to the outfeed versus a separate equal heigh table is that you can extend your jig rails like in Thos. Angle's pages.

I have been looking at a folding outfeed table design that includes a permanent 12" extension to the saw and a folding outfeed table.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

ShipWreck, I am looking at the same project (when I get my current one done) and I downloaded the same out feed table as Scott mentioned above. I looked at many different types online and it looks like one of the best designs I've seen. I really like the extra 12" it adds to the table and then gives you the option of cutting larger panels without moving something else into position for a couple of cuts. If your garage floor is anything like mine, there are changes in elevation that make a rolling cart work only if it's in the exact position every time. There is also the possibility of it moving to as it is a *rolling* cart. When I'm cutting a large sheet of 3/4, the fewer things that can go wrong works best for me. Maybe we should discuss this over a beer. I'll bring the plans. -Brain


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

ShipWreck,

When I first build my out-feed table I made so I could lift it up and allow it to sit on top of the tablesaw. The out-feed table was located to the back of the saw by 3/8" eye bolts. The back legs were allow to swing and attached to the rear legs of the tablesaw.

Please note; my out-feed table up, and not down because to the motor hanging out the back.
Thus this allow me to move it and store is a smaller foot print.

Now since I have a deicated shop the legs just sit on the floor. Little problem, getting into the back of the saw to do maintaince. I don't bend over well any more.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

My needs are a bit different than most it seems so I built this syle of outfeed.
The reasons is that both the tablesaw and the outfeed must be parked when not in use to conserve space. This set up allows the out feed to rest under the saw making the whole unit stowable.
I can handle a full sheet of 3/4" ply on it and it is set up to allow the runners on my various sleds to clear the back of the saw without jamming.
The table slides on a 3/4" bar and is quickly removeable for storage.

it's a shopnotes plan volume 04 issue #20 if you are interested.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I bulit a Tablesaw / Workbench from plans in a recient Wood magazine. I will post up a project for it here soon. It is great in my small shop. I like the shop based projects that Wood magazine puts out, they have been very timely in puting out plans for things I have been thinking about.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Scott and Bob. I am going to build the one from "Saws and Dust". I really like the looks of it.

Bob, I just hooked up a trim carpenter friend with the link you put up. Its exactly what he been wanting. He wants me to pass on a hardy thanks!

Appreciate all the feedback folks


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Glad I could help.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

Having purchased a new saw this past fall, I too am considering an outfeed table. My idea is to build a mobile four legged table on lockable casters that will serve double duty both as an outfeed and as a part time assembly table. Obiously I'll need to have room for the motor, but my problem is how to secure the table to the saw so it dos not move. Since I really don't like the idea of drilling and attaching hardware to the saw, I was considering rare earth magnets, or the jig magnets that you find at woodcraft (the ones with the on off switch). Has anyone had any similar thoughts or ideas???

Sincerely,

Tom


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tom, if you want the magnets to locate the table you will need to glue them to the table and use inserts on your mobile. I have used these little devices and they certainly will lock thing in place.
That in it's self becomes the problem when you want to disconnect things.
FWIW don't be afraid to drill and tap your cast iron top. It's you saw and if you sell it just bondo the tiny holes.
The stuff is really easy to drill - like hardwood.
Tapping is a charm.

Regards
Bob


----------



## jtodd71 (Jan 29, 2008)

I made an assembly table that was 3/16th lower than my saw and used swivel lockin casters.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Have you looked at Lee Jesberger's Easyfeed system? I think he has an outfeed table that may work. It may depend upon what you are doing, i.e. sheet goods or narrow stock. I believe there is even a video of the system on LJ.


----------

